

Inside Apple's new Xcode 4 development tool - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/19/inside_apples_new_xcode_4_development_tool.html

======
watmough
Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh.

Holy cow. Maybe this is how the Visual Studio rumors started.

I really hope those tool palettes undock, for those of us with multiple
screens: <http://yfrog.com/9e6lhj>

------
bensummers
Technical accuracy alert... from the article on integrated source control:

> (which work like Time Machine, as Time Machine is based on Subversion)

I'd never have guessed.

